# Anyone else here allergic to wasps?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am in the same boat, haven't needed the epipen either..yet.
When I was 7 yrs. old I stepped in a nest in the ground and I was stung about 100 times. My face and body swelled something horrible, I was miserable. This is so gross, but I had the bees crawl up into my nose, thank gawd they didn't sting while they were there, I blew them out about 3 days later..yuck.
Ever since then, if I get stung I will pack mud or make a paste of baking soda and put on it. Start popping the Bennies!


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

I do. We had three frigging nests in the yard this summer. Never was going outside, our clothesline never got used cause they alwaysuung around there. The one was smack dab up against my shop where I ride and have my tack. 

I have never been stung by one, but I do not want to be! A horsefly bites me in the foot and the whole entire foot swells! If a wasp ever got me oh my I dunno what I would do other then run for the bottle of epinephrine in the horse first aid kit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Not allergic. But the lil S.O.Bs hurt like heck! I have a wonderful wasp thing that has a picture and a quote/ story with it, but it's a lil vulgar. But so true! Moral of it is, a wasps only purpose in life is to ruin your fricking day! Oh, then there's hornets. Welcome to steroid wasps. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I have no idea if I'm allergic..but when I was three or four I was out catching crickets while my dad was cutting grass and I stumbled upon a nest or ground wasps (the nasty black ones). I don't remember swelling up, but I was balling my eyes out for a good 2 hours apparently. I do remember Dad telling Mum he thinks the whole d*mn nest went after and stung me. All I remember was him getting hell for it, even though it wasn't his fault at all. He left the mower and bolted towards me running to the house (I beat him there and he was only maybe double the distance..but an under 4' kid shouldn't outrun a 6'3" man xD ). He beat them off (pulled the ones still stuck) and got me into the house where he stripped me and got the rest thay were in my clothes, lol.

I haven't been stung again since then..But, I'm also not willing to try it to see if I'm allergic. If I am, the d*mn things better hope they kill me, because I'm gonna go back and make sure every single one of them is dead with a belt full of wasp spray and double armed with two cans in hand, lol.

I don't wanna find out though, because everyone I know that's allergic has been stung by a swarm...So I'm going to just go out on a limb and assume I am, thus completely avoiding them, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Did anyone else know that "cow killer" ants or red velvet ants are actually a wingless wasp? I look out for them and will keep stomping until it it dead. And those little sobs are hard to kill! 
Wasps and hornets are horrible around here. The ones that I usually get stung by are the big red wasps, either with the red or black wings. Either way it smarts a little, but to me the swelling hurts way more than the actual sting.
As for the getting swarmed by them, I've never had that happen. This is something that has developed since I was an adult. I can remember getting stung as a child with little or no reaction to it. The sting hurt, but I would have a more severe reaction to a mosquito bite. Go figure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pino (Mar 25, 2013)

More information about horseflybites and more : *horsefly bite*


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Yup... nice and allergic to them. Had TWO gigundo nests in the barn last year, right above my horse's stall and the pump for the well was basically one giant nest. BO's promised daily to get rid of them but nothing was done until I got stung and the BO ended up dumping a billion Benadryls into me. I'm going to have to move my horse if we have a repeat of last year... it was CRAZY! Literally dodging those things right and left and really hoping my horse didn't get stung too.


----------

